# These Cohibas are legit, right?



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I dont know chit about CCs, but I've been on here enough to know all the cautionary tales.

Cohibas don't come in glass covered boxes, right?

Typical story - friend went to Ensenada, picked up some "Cubans" while on shore... here's what hurts the most - He knows they're real "because of what he paid".

Should I perform an autopsy?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I dont know chit about CCs, but I've been on here enough to know all the cautionary tales.
> 
> Cohibas don't come in glass covered boxes, right?
> 
> ...


No need to waste your time there is fake as Pam Anderson's boobs sorry bro

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No need to waste your time there is fake as Pam Anderson's boobs sorry bro
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


LMAO! but at least those could still be fun!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

How do I break the news?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

SoCal Gunner said:


> LMAO! but at least those could still be fun!


So can the fake cigars save them for the 4th of July to light fireworks with lol

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> So can the fake cigars save them for the 4th of July to light fireworks with lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Ah hahaha!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> How do I break the news?


Depends on the friend, if they won't be hurt by honesty and there is a possibility of them repeating the gift then I would for sure explain to them the intricacies of CCs and purchasing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

SoCal Gunner said:


> How do I break the news?


You tell him the truth you educate and of course so he's not in the dark people might not always like the truth because it doesn't sound real good but you can't shoot the messenger because you don't like the message not telling him that he bought fakes would be just as bad as not telling somebody who was dying of cancer what's going on and keeping them in the dark honesty is always the best policy those who appreciate Honesty will love you those who like to have fairy tales will not good luck

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah they are fake. Cut one apart. It'll be interesting to see what's inside. My MIL brought me some home from Mazatlan. I cut them open, They had a plastic string inside holding the binder to the bunch.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Hah, yeah those are pretty bad all around, could be a one stop shop for what to look for in fakes. That seal on the box is especially terrible.

Sadly I had a friend buy something similar, glass top box, and he refused to believe what I told him about being fake. Hopefully your friend will listen and not smoke them. God knows what's in those sticks.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ForceofWill said:


> Hah, yeah those are pretty bad all around, could be a one stop shop for what to look for in fakes. That seal on the box is especially terrible.
> 
> Sadly I had a friend buy something similar, glass top box, and he refused to believe what I told him about being fake. Hopefully your friend will listen and not smoke them. God knows what's in those sticks.


Never underestimate the power of the Nile or rather the power of denial

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

WABOOM said:


> Yeah they are fake. Cut one apart. It'll be interesting to see what's inside. My MIL brought me some home from Mazatlan. I cut them open, They had a plastic string inside holding the binder to the bunch.


I've smoked some of those fakes over the years and I must say not all of them are filled with bailing wire pubic hairs and for scrap actually some of them are pretty good much better than high-end non Cubans as always your mileage may vary

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Caution to anybody who buys fake Cohiba cigars... Yes those are bad fake imitations and if you think for one second that they had your safety in mind when they made them to extricate money from your wallet... Do you think if they give two s**** what's inside of them and what you smoke ....it's not like you can send them back and get some kind of restitution? It's their intention to defraud you... Safety is no concern and if you aren't concerned with your safety then I say buy them and smoke them all up.


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> How do I break the news?


There is a U-tube with a couple of guy in Canada who run a cigar shop, they do a show and tell how to spot FAKE CUBANS. Show it to the person who own the fakes, and say based upon your research you are sorry to report what appear to be apparent fakes.

Let the own make their own final decision. I love the words "apparent" & "appear".


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I tell people not to buy me wine, any tobacco and if they want to buy me distilled booze I give them the choice of brands. 

I actually like buying my own fat better than receiving some unknown crap from anyone other than another BOTL. 

I’m blunt and honest about such things. I don’t and have never cared for surprises. 

I’m a full grown adult. Buy me a massage in Canada or something where I choose the masseuse or something if you want to buy me any vice. 

The gift giving is nice but usually completely unnecessary. I don’t mind somebody buying me dinner or lunch at my favorite haunts though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Champagne InHand said:


> I tell people not to buy me wine, any tobacco and if they want to buy me distilled booze I give them the choice of brands.
> 
> I actually like buying my own fat better than receiving some unknown crap from anyone other than another BOTL.
> 
> ...


Seems that the older I get the more I tend to think this way...it's not that I don't appreciate things from others because I do...esp. from those people I know and who know me. I get uncomfortable with gifts from others I don't know ....gift exchanges are good because they tend to have a plan and agenda for those who take part in finding out what the others really wants. The Spirit of giving can be a total success when energy is used to really find what somebody wants to exchange as far as gifts....I was never comfortable with "white elephant" exchanges because some people actually thought it was about a valuable gift exchange and got their feelings hurt because it turned into a joke gift kind of deal.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SoCal Gunner said:


> How do I break the news?


If them bringing you fauxhibas isn't going to be a regular occurrence I wouldn't say anything. If they're a close buddy then I'd definitely give em a heads up.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

if he paid a lot for them then they HAVE to be real
integrity is the cornerstone of the Caribbean


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Gummy Jones said:


> if he paid a lot for them then they HAVE to be real
> integrity is the cornerstone of the Caribbean


Isn't ball-busting a fun sport?>


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

There is a little Mixican Border Town just to the West of Yuma, AZ. It is called Los Algodonas, BC. This little town is not the typical border town it is a city of pharmacies, that cater to seniors & snowbird seniors going their to purchase they prescription at big savings.

There use to be this little shop that beside all the local Mexican made jewelry, art, wood carving etc. Sold Cigars that were "Cubans". I purchased one to sample it was like $7.00, and it was very good. After it was smoke down to the nub I opened it up to inspect what was inside. It was long leaf, it did smoke good, burn good and I would say there was a chance it was real.

Next time I went down to Las Algodonas I hit the shop again asking about Cuban Cigars, the guy said they could no longer get them from Cuba. Apparently he had a good source, and many repeat customers.

Honestly there are many reputable sources for the REAL DEAL, but if you are in the market there are many places that want to sell you once, and will sell you FAUX CC's.

As I said earlier in this thread there are a couple of good U-tube where the propel do the U-Tube on how to spot the real deal, and afford the flakes. Apparently the brand COHIBA is a favorite to counterfit.

My buddy frequently goes to a place in Mexican called Rocky Point Mexico his experience is that many places sell Cubans, but they all appear to be counterfeits. He has never gambled on those stick that start at $25.00 and up in Rocky Point.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> Yeah they are fake. Cut one apart. It'll be interesting to see what's inside. My MIL brought me some home from Mazatlan. I cut them open, They had a plastic string inside holding the binder to the bunch.


:surprise:


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

ouch. bad luck


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

Well I found the little U-Tube I thought was good to learn a few tells of Counterfeits, the guys who did the U-tube IMHO did a good job. Runs about 12 minutes.

Might save you some money better spent on the real deal.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I’m heading to Cozumel in a few days, and anywhere cruise ships make port there are a ton of fakes. If I get bored, I’ll take a picture or two of the most outlandish ones.

Also, to those looking for ways to distinguish fakes from real, I have some strong advice:

Buy the seller, not the cigar.

For instance, when traveling, a La Casa del Habano is always safe.


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

I am not preaching but this nonsense with people ripping off other people is out of control in the USA. It is not on Cigars, it is many thing we take for granted, and assume the people we are dealing with are honest, and believe in the Golden Rule.

I tell people to find out, check out, and verify when doing business with others. Case in point is I have a Heath Pump on my home, it was time for the the Spring tuneup. Guy from JB Co., tells me big story, and I took the hook. Ordered a new heat pump to be installed the next week. Start having second thought, and called a friend of a friend for second opinion. 

Second opinion was the Heat Pump was working, and if it was in need of replacement it would cost $2,000.00 less then JB said. The final part of the story was it took 6 month for JB Co., to do my deposit & service policy refund.

I think people forget the golden rule, about treating others, they way you want to be treated.


----------

